# Any good snowboarding shows?



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Well they're not 30 min shows, but I do enjoy watching Every Third Thursday.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Brothers on the Run....again not 30 mins long but still worth watching.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

:thumbsup: Brothers on the Run was really good.

I haven't had fuel tv in awhile, but standard films used to have a tv show on that channel. If you get amazon instant video there's a bunch of absinthe films, standard films, and other companies videos for rent or sale.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Tracking Eero is pretty good and Danny and the Dingo is entertaining at times.


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

To bad fuel tv turned into ufc tv


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

For real^ That shit pisses me off beyond belief.


But look on Netflix. They just added The Art of Flight series along with the movie.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

has anybody ever watched the show Ride Guide? it's a snowboard show from i believe the early or mid 90's. its pretty damn corny and the attire is pretty comical too. the hosts are cheesy as hell but they always seem to be at the sweetest mountains. I think it might even be a Canadian show which definitely adds to the cheese factor. it seems to only be on at like 2am so i had to set the dvr to record it.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

I tried watching Danny and the Dingo on Hulu, but the show is so damn awful. Danny Kass is obviously a legit rider but not interesting in the least. The Dingo is a full-blown retard who I guess we're supposed to like because he is an Australian stoner? Dude is not funny and he tries too hard for the camera. 

In terms of shows about snowboarding, I honestly don't think you're going to find anything half-way decent anyway.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, exactly. UFC is good, but only like few times a month, the action sports on the other hand, were awsome! I loved the OLD fuel TV!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RADX in Canada has something called Descent Snow. Half snowboarding half skiing, a mix of resorts and heli/cat. Seems like a decent way to check out possible travel destinations (i.e. in South America)...


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Art of Flight series is pretty awesome! Ive only seen the first episode. Ya all i used to watch was fuel, they had snowboarding, motocross, bmx, skateboarding all packed into one channel. Now its just reruns of old fights and whats happening in ufc. Do they get more viewers now with ufc showing anyone know?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

que; I think it might even be a Canadian show which definitely adds to the cheese factor.[/QUOTE said:


> Care to explain that comment Mr. Doodle Dandy??:icon_scratch:


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Ettala's cooking with gas is def one of my favorites....sorry your not gonna find many 30 min long shows about snowboarding. Anyone remember "The Block" that use to be on G4? Thats about as close as its ever gotten. I tried to track down the episodes but could only find the pornstar one(which is pretty hilarious). I guess you could count The Art of Flight making of too


----------

